# no baiting allowed !!!!!!



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080826/METRO/808260366


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a good start


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

WOW! good to know.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It says no baiting or feeding, then nothing further at all in the body of the article, no quotes, no nothing...has everyone wondering if a ban on baiting has actually occurred or if the media is simply making predictions-but none of these mainstream media people even know what baiting is, so they MUST have gotten something on it, or they wouldn't even have mentioned it. 

I will make some phone calls today and try to find out what's going on. From what I've read, the discovery will bring about changes, but those haven't actually occurred as yet...so where did the media get this.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Today's Cadillac News...

CWD deer prompts state to ban baiting

LANSING - The discovery of a deer with Chronic Wasting Disease in Kent County has prompted the Michigan Department of Natural Resources to ban all baiting and feeding in the states Lower Peninsula.

The 3-year-old doe tested positive for CWD, but officials are uncertain how the animal contracted the disease. There is no evidence the disease poses a risk to humans.

DNR spokeswoman Mary Dettloff said the state is following the 2002 CWD emergency plan. It includes an immediate ban on baiting and feeding in the entire Lower Peninsula, the quarantine of all 580 privately-owned deer facilities and immediate testing of 300 wild deer within a five-mile radius of the Kent County facility.

"Currently, one of our top concerns is to confirm that the disease is not in free-ranging deer," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "We are asking hunters this fall to assist us by visiting check stations to allow us to take biological samples from the deer they harvest so we can perform adequate surveillance of the free-ranging white-tailed deer herd in the area."

The deer that tested positive had recently been slaughtered by the owner of the Kent County facility. State law requires sick or slaughtered deer to be tested for disease.

After testing by veterinarians at Michigan State University, CWD was confirmed by the National Veterinary Services Lab in Ames, Iowa.

CWD is a major concern for wildlife biologists because it is fatal and affects deer, elk and moose. Although its been common in western states, it has only recently spread eastward.

Researchers believe the disease is transmitted through infectious proteins contained in animal saliva and fluids. If contaminated, soil can be a source of infection for long periods of time, hence the ban on baiting.


[email protected] | 775-NEWS (6397)


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. It is going to be interesting to see it roll out. Without respect to the ethics of baiting (which has been discussed endlessly at MS) this is the right move by the DNR given the circumstances. The little shops and gas stations, esecially "up north" that are already hurting are going to be moreso from a 1-2 punch of no bait to sell, and the fact that some hunters will not even venture out into the woods if they can't use bait - and spinoff negative consequences for these stores that sell supplies to them. Not what Michigan needed at this time.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The shops can still sell it-no ban on selling produce...the hunters just can't use it on wild deer. They're still selling bait in 452, but everyone who is buying it is taking it out of 452...yea, sure, right.


----------



## Digger Henley (Feb 7, 2007)

I checked te DNR web page, the only thing I found was a plan that said in the event of find CWD in state or within 50 miles of sate lines, there would be a ban. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705-47115--,00.html


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Still CWD is a lousy way to have the no-baiting order put in place. The pro/con baiting debate of ethics is now moot.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

This is now on the dnr website about this.
Definitely a terrible thing to happen.

http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25806-198865--,00.html

Michigan's First Case of Chronic Wasting Disease Detected at Kent County Deer Breeding Facility 
Contact: Bridget Patrick (MDA) or Mary Dettloff (DNR) 517-241-2669 or 517-335-3014 
Agency: Natural Resources 



August 25, 2008
LANSING - The Michigan departments of Agriculture (MDA) and Natural Resources (DNR) today confirmed the state's first case of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) in a three-year old white-tailed deer from a privately owned cervid (POC) facility in Kent County. 

The state has quarantined all POC facilities, prohibiting the movement of all - dead or alive - privately-owned deer, elk or moose. Officials do not yet know how the deer may have contracted the disease. To date, there is no evidence that CWD presents a risk to humans. 

DNR and MDA staff are currently reviewing records from the Kent County facility and five others to trace deer that have been purchased, sold or moved by the owners in the last five years for deer and the last seven years for elk. Any deer that may have come in contact with the CWD-positive herd have been traced to their current location and those facilities have been quarantined. 

"Michigan's veterinarians and wildlife experts have been working throughout the weekend to complete their investigation," said Don Koivisto, MDA director. "We take this disease very seriously, and are using every resource available to us to implement response measures and stop the spread of this disease."

CWD is a fatal neurological disease that affects deer, elk and moose. Most cases of the disease have been in western states, but in the past several years, it has spread to some midwestern and eastern states. Infected animals display abnormal behaviors, progressive weight loss and physical debilitation. 

Current evidence suggests that the disease is transmitted through infectious, self-multiplying proteins (prions) contained in saliva and other fluids of infected animals. Susceptible animals can acquire CWD by direct exposure to these fluids or also from contaminated environments. Once contaminated, research suggests that soil can remain a source of infection for long periods of time, making CWD a particularly difficult disease to eradicate. 

Michigan's First Case of Chronic Wasting Disease Detected at Kent County Deer Breeding Facility: "Currently, one of our top concerns is to confirm that the disease is not in free-ranging deer," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "We are asking hunters this fall to assist us by visiting check stations to allow us to take biological samples from the deer they harvest, so we can perform adequate surveillance of the free-ranging white-tailed deer herd in the area."

Deer hunters this fall who take deer from Tyrone, Soldon, Nelson, Sparta, Algoma, Courtland, Alpine, Plainfield, and Cannon townships will be required to bring their deer to a DNR check station. Deer taken in these townships are subject to mandatory deer check.

The DNR is also asking hunters who are participating in the private land five-day antlerless hunt in September in other parts of Kent County to visit DNR check stations in Kent County so further biological samples can be taken from free-ranging deer for testing. The DNR is in the process of finding additional locations for check stations in Kent County to make it more convenient for hunters.

The deer that tested positive at the Kent County facility was a doe that had been recently culled by the owner of the facility. Michigan law requires sick deer or culled deer on a POC facility be tested for disease. The samples from the Kent County deer tested "suspect positive" last week at Michigan State University Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health, and were sent to the National Veterinary Services Laboratory in Ames, Iowa last Thursday for confirmatory testing. The positive results of those tests were communicated to the state of Michigan today.

Audits of the facility by the DNR in 2004 and 2007 showed no escapes of animals from the Kent County facility were reported by the owner. Also, there were no violations of regulations recorded during the audits. 

Since 2002, the DNR has tested 248 wild deer in Kent County for CWD. In summer 2005, a number of those deer had displayed neurological symptoms similar to CWD; however, after testing it was determined the deer had contracted Eastern Equine Encephalitis.

More information on CWD is available on Michigan's Emerging Diseases Web site at www.michigan.gov/chronicwastingdisease.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Time to separate the men from the boys gentalemen. Bout dang time. Mabey we will start to see bigger deer. Wahoooooooooooo


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

hamilton reef said:


> still cwd is a lousy way to have the no-baiting order put in place. The pro/con baiting debate of ethics is now moot.


 
very true, this should have been done years ago.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

to learn to scout, and hunt. no more apple shacks.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Glad I have private land in the UP with food plots.....It's going to keep the DNR busy with road hunting I'm sure.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Well,,,, "If you can't beat 'em,,, join 'em". I guess it's time to start my bait-plots............:evilsmile


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Whether you are for or against baiting this is going to be a blow to the Mom and Pop stands that make a living selling bait. Just one more dent in the economy.:sad:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I really dont deer hunt much anymore, I chase the feathered quarry. 

But my opinion, dont make it a slap on the wrist, like the quantity fines were. The dnr hands the guy a fine that is less money than the four truck loads of beats he is sitting over is worth. 

So if u are going to do it do it hard, loss of hunting rights for three years and fines in thousands of dollars. U know if you are hunting over bait there is no way out. 

If it is a slap on the wrist people will still do it, and they will have the deer and the people who go by the law will be hurt. 

My .02 cents


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Slice said:


> Whether you are for or against baiting this is going to be a blow to the Mom and Pop stands that make a living selling bait. Just one more dent in the economy.:sad:


It will be bigger than that....the economic loss after the trickle-down will be astronomical....not just a dent.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Where does it say "no baiting" in the article?


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Unfortunate way for it to occur...but a plus in my mind!!! Now lets see if they make it illegal to sell the stuff at every corner store.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

This is an issue that has been kept hush hush for years. The DNR has known about CWD cases way longer than they are leading on here. 

At least one Michigan hunter has contracted CWD from consuming wild Michigan white tail deer. The state tried to say he contracted CWD from eating beef yet this article calims there have been 0 known cases of this happening.

I've met the guy at a poker tournament at Soaring Eagle Casino and there was an article about this issue in Poker Player magazine. I don't know if he is still alive. When I met him last summer (2007) he looked to be in bad shape. His fingers were literally wasting away and so he said was the rest of his body. The guy was getting zero help or cooperation from the State as they want to play the denial card. This story puts an end to the argument about the fact that CWD exists in Michigan. 

I know lots of people are going to say it's likely the disease was caused by an "imported" deer. I think the DNR finally decided to let the cat out of the bag and blame the hunting ranch industry for the entire issue. This is basically how they reacted to CWD in Wisconsin also, by blaming a hunting ranch and enialating his deer herd and the owner got nothing but trouble from the state.

I feel sorry for the ranch owner he's probably going to become the blame for an issue the DNR has known about for some time. 

I feel even more sorry for the people who have contracted CWD from Michigan whitetail because the state won't admit that the disease has been here for some time. 

It's plain to see really, the DNR has been waiting for this for years. Finally a deer on a ranch has CWD and the DNR has their scapegoat.

This is how the TB thing started also, blaming the ranchers.

Here is a link from Michigan's DNR's site confirming the bating ban:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705-47115--,00.html

Peace,

Waders


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have not read anything yet but I'm wondering how things are going in Wisconsin since they have had CWD for a few years.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

waders65 said:


> this is an issue that has been kept hush hush for years. The dnr has known about cwd cases way longer than they are leading on here.
> 
> At least one michigan hunter has contracted cwd from consuming wild michigan white tail deer. The state tried to say he contracted cwd from eating beef yet this article calims there have been 0 known cases of this happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> At least one Michigan hunter has contracted CWD from consuming wild Michigan white tail deer. The state tried to say he contracted CWD from eating beef yet this article calims there have been 0 known cases of this happening.
> 
> I've met the guy at a poker tournament at Soaring Eagle Casino and there was an article about this issue in Poker Player magazine. I don't know if he is still alive. When I met him last summer (2007) he looked to be in bad shape. His fingers were literally wasting away and so he said was the rest of his body. The guy was getting zero help or cooperation from the State as they want to play the denial card. This story puts an end to the argument about the fact that CWD exists in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Yes he still alive and doing well as a matter fact he just dropped his truck off at our shop...For the record they still do not know what he has or how he got it...it is not confrmed CWD
The venison in question that he consumed was from the UP/WI state borders


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow imagine deer moving around and feeding naturallytakes some skills to get em that way


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> For the record they still do not know what he has or how he got it...it is not confrmed CWD


Do you work for the DNR? Sure is easy to play that card, the dude has CWD.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

so with all the excitement i can tell you that I hunted 452 after they banned baiting and it did not seem to curb baiting at all. 

so guarded optimisim at best that you will not see piles of bait in your woods.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> Do you work for the DNR? Sure is easy to play that card, the dude has CWD.


Do you?
you say he does..
He says he doesn't know what it is??
Thats funny your putting words in his mouth


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Funny that's not what he told me. I know 2+2 = 4 If it looks like a rat and walks like a rat it's probably a rat.

Do I work for the DNR? LMFAO yeah I'm trying to get fired.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> I know 2+2 = 4 If it looks like a rat and walks like a rat it's probably a rat.


 
Wow!!! Very profound....aren't you a smarty pants!!!


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

The newspaper article says no baiting. The dnr article never mentions baiting as being banned. The DNR has not changed its online regulations as of yet either


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

pikemaster789 said:


> The newspaper article says no baiting. The dnr article never mentions baiting as being banned. The DNR has not changed its online regulations as of yet either


Yes they have....Press Release has been issued.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

pikemaster789 said:


> The newspaper article says no baiting. The dnr article never mentions baiting as being banned. The DNR has not changed its online regulations as of yet either


 
disregard my last post. I just now saw the link about the dnr's actions if CWD appears. You think they would mention that in their press release on the main page. They want to stop the disease but the dnr doesnt mention the baiting ban in their main press release.???


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Waders65 said:


> This is an issue that has been kept hush hush for years. The DNR has known about CWD cases way longer than they are leading on here.


If you are saying that the DNR has had and known about Michigan deer having CWD for years then you are a liar.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

pikemaster789 said:


> disregard my last post. I just now saw the link about the dnr's actions if CWD appears. You think they would mention that in their press release on the main page. They want to stop the disease but the dnr doesnt mention the baiting ban in their main press release.???


The Press Release you are speaking of came out yesterday.
The Press Release banning baiting came out today.....2 different releases.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Just ask the dude again when he comes to pick up his truck..


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

OTIS said:


> so with all the excitement i can tell you that I hunted 452 after they banned baiting and it did not seem to curb baiting at all.
> 
> so guarded optimisim at best that you will not see piles of bait in your woods.




 The funny thing about new laws is looking back at the laws the government failed to enforce before. Why does the DNR go half-a**. If baiting is illegal, selling it should also be illegal. And the fines should be significant enough to make violators think twice.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ninja said:


> The Press Release you are speaking of came out yesterday.
> The Press Release banning baiting came out today.....2 different releases.


 
thanks. Still the dnr has that page set up that says..."in the event of cwd there will be a ban...." you think they could have mentioned that in theier press release. Its kind of a big thing and kind of important


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Just curious what this will do to food plot's? Will they be included in the ban? They basically do the same thing as bait, concentrate deer at specific site's to feed. It say's that CWD is spread by saliva, if multiple deer are feeding in a food plot, won't this still spread the disease? What about all of the mineral lick's out there? Are they included in the ban also?


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Matt V said:


> Just curious what this will do to food plot's? Will they be included in the ban? They basically do the same thing as bait, concentrate deer at specific site's to feed. It say's that CWD is spread by saliva, if multiple deer are feeding in a food plot, won't this still spread the disease? What about all of the mineral lick's out there? Are they included in the ban also?


Minerals are considered bait/feed....they are inlcuded in the ban and are illegal.
Food plots are NOT considered bait/feed....as of this time, they are legal.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Minerals are considered bait/feed....they are inlcuded in the ban and are illegal.
> Food plots are NOT considered bait/feed....as of this time, they are legal.


If they ever end up banning food plots then we are going to have to stop farming........:help::rant::rant:


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

boehr said:


> If you are saying that the DNR has had and known about Michigan deer having CWD for years then you are a liar.


Of course that's what I'm saying. Wisconsin borders Michigan Illinois borders Michigan. At least one Michigan deer hunter has let them know he has CWD or something exactly like it.

These are facts. If you work for the gov't. these are only coincidence but for logical people they are facts.

Do you also believe all those people who died from cancer and lived in the nuclear fallout area in Nevada were merely coincidence? It's the same kind of thing. If they deny it they can't be held responsible.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Another good thing about no-baiting will be that it will save some people a lot of money. $8.00 for a 50lb bag of corn! I know a few guys that will drive all the way up north just to put some bait down.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Waders65 said:


> Of course that's what I'm saying. Wisconsin borders Michigan Illinois borders Michigan. At least one Michigan deer hunter has let them know he has CWD or something exactly like it.
> 
> These are facts. If you work for the gov't. these are only coincidence but for logical people they are facts.
> .


:lol: Sounds about right.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> Funny that's not what he told me. I know 2+2 = 4 If it looks like a rat and walks like a rat it's probably a rat.
> Do I work for the DNR? LMFAO yeah I'm trying to get fired.


is that a shot 2+2? Since the post I read on there called the fund raising to help him, a scam..
Yes I and the company I work for have donated to his scam



William H Bonney said:


> Just ask the dude again when he comes to pick up his truck..


Sorry IMO it would be rude considering 2 weeks ago he talked to us about his condition for about 45 mins...He doesn't know what it is where it came from beef or venison..etc. Unfortunately they the only way to really diagnosis it is to basically do an autopsy on his brain which can only be done once he has passed away.. Hopefully that does not happen for a long time..

Back to main topic


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, true enough pikemaster789. CWD is something that naturally occurs but cases have always been quite rare. When deer feed in a more natural setting they won't spread the disease as often. When they concentrate around a bait pile they are more apt to ingest other deers saliva. 

This is the same philosophy with TB except TB is spread more easily because it is spread airborne.

When deer feed naturally they usually consume the whole ear or corn etc. Other deer won't likely bother eating something that has already been fed on if there is lots more undisturbed food.

Oh to those who call me a liar etc. I'm not saying there has been thousands or even hundreds of known cases. But to say the DNR was completely unaware of the problem is a crock of BS and you know it.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

fishx65 said:


> Another good thing about no-baiting will be that it will save some people a lot of money. $8.00 for a 50lb bag of corn! I know a few guys that will drive all the way up north just to put some bait down.


 
think about who it will hurt. I know I spend about 100$ in beets each year through 3 seasons. I know not every hunter baits, and not every hunter spends 100$ but think about it. On average if each hunter spends 5$ on bait (mineral or salt blocks, corn, beets, apples) multiplied by 700,000 hunters you have something like *$3.5million in business GONE!!!*


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

It won't only be money lost from bait, but also from the recreational feeder's. I know between my Dad and I, we go through over 1,000 pound's of corn a year in our back yard's. This is feeding deer, turkey's, squirrel's and ****'s. Are they going to ban bird feeder's also? I know the deer come right up to our bird feeder's and eat sunflower seed's out of them.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

pikemaster789 said:


> *$3.5million in business GONE!!!*


The world shouldn't revolve around the almighty dollar. I think it sucks for the people who have to take another income loss but the DNR is finally doing something about the issue.

Honestly you would think they should have done this as soon as our neighboring states found cases of CWD. Was it worth it to keep letting baiting go on? 

They could have compromised a deal like this when they allowed gun hunters to hunt from trees. We'll give you this but we are taking that.

Next they will be letting deer hunters use dogs to run white tail like they do down south. Then the bait stores can sell dog food and help make up for their income loss.

It's easy to add numbers and come up with huge figures like 3.5 million dollars. Sit down and figure what percent of an income loss that not selling bait will have for most merchants and it will be less than 1 percent.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Hope the Cougars don't eat the infected deer

MI88


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

michigander88 said:


> Hope the Cougars don't eat the infected deer
> 
> MI88


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Waders65 said:


> It's easy to add numbers and come up with huge figures like 3.5 million dollars. Sit down and figure what percent of an income loss that not selling bait will have for most merchants and it will be less than 1 percent.


 
You're not even close.
And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ninja said:


> You're not even close.
> And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.




There are several farms around here that strictly grow (carrots) for deer feed, their entire crop is now going to be plowed under..............hundreds of millions is going to be very accurate.....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Ninja said:


> You're not even close.
> And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.


Hundreds of millions? I would be interested in your reasoning behind that. Apparently their are a lot of bait hunters downstate. 
As for the allegations of a CWD coverup. I work in a county that borders Wisconsin. I meet with the Wisconsin Game Wardens often. Their is no cover up. Yes we get our fair share of Wisconsin deer brought into Michigan, but we seize those deer, test them and dispose of them per policy. I have never heard of CWD being found in this area nor anyone who has contracted the disease from eating venison.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ninja said:


> You're not even close.
> And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.


I tend to agree. Think about it this way,,, the hunter that only uses bait and just stops hunting all together now. There's goes the revenue from his license, gadgets, shells, deer processing, BAIT,, the list goes on...


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Waders65 said:


> The world shouldn't revolve around the almighty dollar. I think it sucks for the people who have to take another income loss but the DNR is finally doing something about the issue.
> 
> Honestly you would think they should have done this as soon as our neighboring states found cases of CWD. Was it worth it to keep letting baiting go on?
> 
> ...


 
Im not saying to revolve life around the almighty dollar. I much rather preserve our hunting tradition than care about any money. Im fairly young and want to be hunting for a long time. Money truly isn't a factor in whether I would hunt or not. I was only adding to the fact of how bad this news is that CWD was found. Not that the baiting ban was bad.
I am more than confident in my hunting skills to get within bow range of a deer and make an ethical kill without the help of bait. I don't need it. 
I was just saying that CWD being found will hurt more than just hunters.

Truly $3.5 million is not the bottom line. I failed to go into depth about the farmers who sell bait to the mom and dad shops. Im sure it even goes farther than that. I dont want to sit and figure out all costs. *Like I said money is minute when it comes to preserving the hunting tradition*


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ninja said:


> You're not even close.
> And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.


Why should the dollar always have the final say. Where does responsibility come in to play?

Don't forget that the bait industry revenue can't shine a light on the deer hunting industry as a whole. How much impact would it be on the economy if we were to lose the whole shebang?

That would bring the economy to it's knees. Is it worth risking all that too?

Then of course the issue of people dieing and getting sick. Where does that come into play?

It seems to be the last thing anybody wants to talk about on this thread and it is the most important part of the entire issue. Pain and suffering can be replaced with lame excuses that there is no proof. That's for lawyers and un-compassionate people.

"Sorry son you and your family have a deadly disease because money is far more important than preventing human suffering".

Put it in perspective folks.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Waders65 said:


> Why should the dollar always have the final say. Where does responsibility come in to play?
> 
> Don't forget that the bait industry revenue can't shine a light on the deer hunting industry as a whole. How much impact would it be on the economy if we were to lose the whole shebang?
> 
> ...


I never said the dollar had the final say.
I was merely interjecting with facts that it will cost more than the 3.5 million that was referenced several times in this thread.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Ninja said:


> You're not even close.
> And 3.5 million is so far away from reality....the economic losses from this will be in the *hundreds *of millions.



If it's effectively enforced which I highly doubt. Just informed a lifetime baiter at work about the rule. He laughed I'm sure that will be a common response by many.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> Hundreds of millions? I would be interested in your reasoning behind that. Apparently their are a lot of bait hunters downstate.
> As for the allegations of a CWD coverup.


Jason,
Look at the big picture.
Farmers grow the stuff....they use fuel, and machinery, fertilizer, pay taxes on the land, insurance, employ people who use fuel to get to their jobs, buy food to eat for lunch, etc.

The products have to be packaged and shipped, consuming more materials and fuel.

The truck drivers moving the stuff have to stop and get lunch/dinner, buy fuel, pay insurance on the vehicles.

The retailers have employees who unload the stuff, mark it in, display it and sell it.

Consumers will not be buying these products, and the sales of other ancilliary hunting products will decrease as hunter numbers decline.

People will not spend gas money making that extra trip or 2 to bait.

Also....some of the people who become unemployed because of this will be sucking off the gov't teat by collecting unemployment.

The State and Fed's will be spending an enormous amount of taxpayer dollars to control/eradicate this disease, as you have already witnessed....sorry about your vacation. 

I'm not making a stance either way, just pointing out the realities.

Add it all up......hundreds of millions.


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> There are several farms around here that strictly grow (carrots) for deer feed, their entire crop is now going to be plowed under..............hundreds of millions is going to be very accurate.....


 
Our tax dollars will pay the Farmers to plow them under.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

tgafish said:


> If it's effectively enforced which I highly doubt. Just informed a lifetime baiter at work about the rule. He laughed I'm sure that will be a common response by many.


Of course it takes too much skill to take a deer without using bait, even when you can hunt from a tree. :lol:

Irresponsible hunters will help things out immensely.

I hope the DNR levies a serious penalty on these irresponsible wannabe hunters like somebody else mentioned earlier.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Waders65 said:


> Of course it takes too much skill to take a deer without using bait, even when you can hunt from a tree. :lol:
> 
> Irresponsible hunters will help things out immensely.
> 
> I hope the DNR levies a serious penalty on these irresponsible wannabe hunters like somebody else mentioned earlier.


The DNR doesn't set the amounts of the fines for game violations.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

I am sure most of us know this isn't just about the almighty dollar. 

I have been hunting in 452 for the past 20 years. I baited when it was legal and stopped when it became illegal. I have seen the devistation it has caused the local community (after the baiting ban). Go and see how many businesses have closed in the 452 area (restaurants, mom and pop shops, gas stations, etc.). You can not even find a place to eat Monday - Wednesday. 

I know someone will say it is the economy but these businesses started closing years prior to this year. I use to go up and every other weekend to recheck/stock my bait piles when it was legal. I stayed in the local motel and ate at the local restaurant, now I only go up to hunt. I may only be one of many that have taken this coarse since the baiting ban was put into effect. So it isn't my almight dollar it is the poor soul that was making a living off it. Ok I will put my soap box away. 

I am sure the govermental officials will do what is best for us like they always do.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Waders65 said:


> Of course it takes too much skill to take a deer without using bait, even when you can hunt from a tree. :lol:
> 
> Irresponsible hunters will help things out immensely.
> 
> I hope the DNR levies a serious penalty on these irresponsible wannabe hunters like somebody else mentioned earlier.


 
Like I said before, I believe in my skill to get a deer within bow range without bait. Actually the majority of the deer ive had in bow range did not even pay attention to my bait. 
I rather preserve hunting.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Jason,
> Look at the big picture.
> Farmers grow the stuff....they use fuel, and machinery, fertilizer, pay taxes on the land, insurance, employ people who use fuel to get to their jobs, buy food to eat for lunch, etc.
> 
> ...


That seems possible. What would the cost be if the Michigan Deer herd was stricken CWD. If the loss of baiting is hundreds of millions, the loss of deer hunting would be infinately higher.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

JWICKLUND said:


> Hundreds of millions? I would be interested in your reasoning behind that. Apparently their are a lot of bait hunters downstate.
> As for the allegations of a CWD coverup. I work in a county that borders Wisconsin. I meet with the Wisconsin Game Wardens often. Their is no cover up. Yes we get our fair share of Wisconsin deer brought into Michigan, but we seize those deer, test them and dispose of them per policy. I have never heard of CWD being found in this area nor anyone who has contracted the disease from eating venison.




Ever heard of Chase Farms in Walkerville? I used to talk to the owner a lot and he told me that they sell "OVER" $75K a year just for deer feed.........now thats just one vegetable wholesaler in the state and can anyone guess how many there are that sell bait? 

The entire bait industry generates over $100 million easily......especially when one considers gas used to drop off bait and all other aspects pertaining to it.........


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

The bottom line is the hunting industry and heritage must be saved.
Yes there will be a huge economic hole but other possible reprecutions far out weigh a baiting ban.
Plus this gives any "bait hunter" a good chance to become a more well rounded hunter.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Slice said:


> I am sure most of us know this isn't just about the almighty dollar.
> 
> I have been hunting in 452 for the past 20 years. I baited when it was legal and stopped when it became illegal. I have seen the devistation it has caused the local community (after the baiting ban). Go and see how many businesses have closed in the 452 area (restaurants, mom and pop shops, gas stations, etc.). You can not even find a place to eat Monday - Wednesday.


You are right it couldn't have anything to do with the fact that more businesses fail in the northern part of Michigan than do elsewhere in the state.

To say the bating ban didn't effect the local economy there would be BS but to put the entire blame on lack of bait sales is ludicrous. 

Those places were kicking fine long before they made bait legal. Remember back when bait was illegal state wide? Back when hunting was more of a sportsman thing? Those businesses seemed to do fine back then without bait sales.

I know I'm not the oldest hunter reading this thread, or do we really forget that easily?


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

pikemaster789 said:


> The bottom line is the hunting industry and heritage must be saved.
> Yes there will be a huge economic hole but other possible reprecutions far out weigh a baiting ban.
> Plus this gives any "bait hunter" a good chance to become a more well rounded hunter.


Well said!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Waders65 said:


> Oh to those who call me a liar etc. I'm not saying there has been thousands or even hundreds of known cases. But to say the DNR was completely unaware of the problem is a crock of BS and you know it.


The DNR has been aware of the problem as it has happened in other states and hence the continued testing year after year but what you said is;


> The DNR has known about CWD cases way longer than they are leading on here.


 and there has not been any other CWD cases in Michigan until this one. So that along with your other BS post is a out right lie and you know it. Because a person supposedly had CWD does not prove not even show it came from a Michigan deer. It would be wise for you to go back and read the articles, some were even posted here on MS, to strenghten you own knowledge because you are not very bright on this issue, obviously.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy (Oct 25, 2005)

haha imm not sure where to start with this one because everything in michigan is sooo unstable..the whole bait thing is going to hit people hard and why do they think this is going to stop anybody.... they gave us the 5 gallon law then they said no no 2 gallons well this wasn't going to stop the guys that were used to putting out a truckload or 25 bags of beets i think it fired them up too put even more out or whatever... the part of being a true sportsman is to find a challenge and overcome it not sit on a forum saying imm right ur wrong this is right this is wrong... and another scary thing about it if we can all put on our thinking caps on what happen right before bow opener last year ohhhh yeaa no CON. officers in the woods because we cant afford it so we cant trust that they will be out enforceing this because that could happen again.... sooo all you guys that think this is a good thing as good as that would be it not its going to cause more poaching first of all its going to cause more irate hunters that are using bait still soo who knows what going to happen i could go on but i think i said enough good luck this fall&winter fella's &ladies

EV


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> You are right it couldn't have anything to do with the fact that more businesses fail in the northern part of Michigan than do elsewhere in the state.
> 
> To say the bating ban didn't effect the local economy there would be BS but to put the entire blame on lack of bait sales is ludicrous.
> 
> ...


This is true, but it is such a delicate economy up there. Look at what happens to some areas when they don't get snow or the snowmobile traffic. The baiting ban isn't the only cause but it did not help that area. 

I appreciate that you can see both sides of the story.


----------



## ARROWEM (Jul 28, 2007)

Ninja said:


> The DNR doesn't set the amounts of the fines for game violations.


 They also dont recieve monies from these fines.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

boehr said:


> The DNR has been aware of the problem as it has happened in other states and hence the continued testing year after year but what you said is; and there has no been any other CWD cases in Michigan until this one. So that along with your other BS post is a out right lie and you know it. Because a person supposedly had CWD does not prove not even show it came from a Michigan deer. It would be wise for you to go back and read the articles, some were even posted here on MS, to strenghten you own knowledge because you are not very bright on this issue, obviously.


You do work for the DNR don't you, admit it.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Waders65 said:


> You do work for the DNR don't you, admit it.


 
That's funny right there!!! 

I'll answer for him.....NO, he does not work for the DNR. :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ninja said:


> That's funny right there!!!
> 
> I'll answer for him.....NO, he does not work for the DNR. :lol:



Ken thats a double funny one right there......:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Also heard Cabelas is running a special on all their deer feeders 75% off while they last........lmao


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Waders65 said:


> The world shouldn't revolve around the almighty dollar. I think it sucks for the people who have to take another income loss but the DNR is finally doing something about the issue.
> 
> * Honestly you would think they should have done this as soon as our neighboring states found cases of CWD. Was it worth it to keep letting baiting go on?*
> 
> It's easy to add numbers and come up with huge figures like *3.5 million dollars*. Sit down and figure what percent of an income loss that not selling bait will have for most merchants and it will be less than 1 percent.


1st bold I agree!!! If I remember correctly the stand the DNR took was when we see it within xx miles of a border LP or UP then we will ban baiting. Like saying after I am diagnosed with lung cancer I will cut back on smoking.

The number will be much higher then $3.5M, the price of gas is already creating a large loss maybe with the savings on bait most bait hunters can afford one more trip north?

I also feel food plots designed to only attract wildlife should also be illegal. Yea I know how do you tell the difference between a food plot, the family garden or a farmers field maybe common sense?


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I know there alot of anti baiters out there. BUT I can remember back when I was just a kid and couldn't sit out long and got cold easy my dad would use bait and we saw deer and they were close. It kept my interest. There is no way my 5 year old is going to sit in the woods with me if he doesn't see any animals. I'm a good hunter and I can hunt without bait but when I take my son out with me for the first time I want to make it fun for him and if that means putting out a bag of carrots or apples then thats what I"m going to do.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

jjlrrw said:


> 1st bold I agree!!! If I remember correctly the stand the DNR took was when we see it within xx miles of a border LP or UP then we will ban baiting. Like saying after I am diagnosed with lung cancer I will cut back on smoking.
> 
> The number will be much higher then $3.5M, the price of gas is already creating a large loss maybe with the savings on bait most bait hunters can afford one more trip north?
> 
> I also feel food plots designed to only attract wildlife should also be illegal. Yea I know how do you tell the difference between a food plot, the family garden or a farmers field maybe common sense?


 Don't bring up food plots, that will open a whole nother can of worms and most likely the thread will be closed. :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

skipper34 said:


> I have been hunting for 45 years, and have gone with my dad and grandpa for 50 years. I do not remember baiting ever being illegal, just back then it was not neccessary nor was it popular. I do know that putting out any kind of salt or chemical was illegal. I may be mistaken, but I just don't remember baiting as an illegal hunting method. Back when I learned to hunt, my mentors were my uncles, grandfather, and older cousin. They hunted using the tried and true methods of learning about the deer, where they fed and on what, where the bedded, and how they traveled from one place to another. Many hunters of today never had the privilege of learning how from an older mentor. Thus, when baiting became popular, the younger hunters knew only one way, and that was to hunt over a bait pile. It is a shame that many of these folks will have to learn how to hunt all over again.


You are correct.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

skipper34 said:


> It is a shame that many of these folks will have to learn how to hunt all over again.


All over again? They never knew how in the first place :lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

That's why I asked the question. I don't ever remember it being illegal either. Just an "industry" that evolved.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Waders65 said:


> All over again? They never knew how in the first place :lol::lol::lol:.


Maybe they will come out with a call that sounds like a feeder. I'm sure that will draw the deer in. :lol:

Ninja you got a line on these new calls.


----------



## Sasquatch1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Find an Oak tree in your neighborhood or local park, pick up the acorns and toss them out under your treestand. Don't make a pile, but spread them out and use vanilla extract scent to bring them into the acorns. It's worked for me in the past. Who says your baiting, your just moving natures nuts to a different location.:lol: But either way this whole thing no baiting is just another kick in the groin to michigans hunters. When are we going to hire more DNR in this state to stop things like poaching. Just seems at times that they will find any reason at all to stop baiting. There was rumors back in the day (80's) about all this stuff that goes on now.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

mrbreeze said:


> Not sure on when baiting became legal, but I'm 37 - been bow hunting since I was 12 (wow, my 25th aniversary this year!), and I believe that tree stands have been legal for archery for at least that long.
> 
> It seems to me thought that people were baiting 25 years ago, probably not to the level that they are today, but certainly there were bait piles. I might be wrong, but I think that it was just a natural evolution - not sure if it was ever illegal...it all started with throwing a few apples on the ground, and now it is an industry. Y'all remember that the Engler administration tried to regulate it a bit - all because they thought that a lot of bait purchase transaction were cash, and not taxed. Ah...ya think?????? LOL.


mrbreeze I'm pretty sure you are right. I think archery tree stands have been legal always. Its just recently that you can hunt using a gun in a tree stand


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Let's just hope they don't do like they did in 452 and annihilate the deer to appease the cattle farmers.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

mrbreeze said:


> Not sure on when baiting became legal,
> 
> 
> 
> But we all know when it became Illegal...but we know the reason why.....


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Sasquatch1 said:


> When are we going to hire more DNR in this state to stop things like poaching. Just seems at times that they will find any reason at all to stop baiting.
> 
> 
> > From now on, at least in the LP, hunting over bait IS poaching.
> ...


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Jesus....everybodies panties are in a bunch over pure speculation as to whats "going" to happen.

Everybody relax and take it as it comes, that's all we can do.

Continue on sighting in your bows, rifles...continue hanging your stands, continue on with what you were doing before "CWD Day".

Remember what happened with Y2K?...ya nothing..

but people ran out and bought food, generators, water...and when 2000 hit! OMG!!!!!

..............................................not even a fart happened.

This was ONE deer, in an enclosed breeding ranch. Nobody here knows the exact circumstances, nobody here knows how the ranch was run and maintained.

Let the testing of free range deer take its course ...don't panic like Y2K.

Everyone here try and do your part. Abide by the bait ban, if you harvest a deer, take it to a check station. DO YOUR PART. Other than that...go on with your hunting plans as normal. What else can we do?


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Jesus....everybodies panties are in a bunch over pure speculation as to whats "going" to happen.
> 
> Everybody relax and take it as it comes, that's all we can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

GuT_PiLe said:


> ..............................................not even a fart happened.
> quote]
> 
> Im pretty sure I farted on that day :lol:


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just got done reading all these posts and the non stop chatter about baiting being ethical or not makes me laugh. I rarely ever bait and have never shot a deer over a bait pile. I really could care less if other hunters are using bait or not some of you are acting like the baiters are killing YOUR deer and that a bait pile was some kind of magic allure that practically kills the deer for you. Now that being said I am going to open up a whole new can of worms. If you want to talk ethical hunting why dont we get rid of all these F-----g enclosures. It seems that most of the problems that you here about(Not just CWD either, wild hogs,possibly TB etc) either started in or escaped form some type of enclosure. I personally can not stand hearing about or watching a canned hunt on TV it is not ethical and does nothing but promote disaease. Wild animals are not supposed to live in confined areas and when they do diseases happen. This is a bigger problem then baiting and sure the heck is a lot less ethical.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

mmac1318 said:


> I just got done reading all these posts and the non stop chatter about baiting being ethical or not makes me laugh. I rarely ever bait and have never shot a deer over a bait pile. I really could care less if other hunters are using bait or not some of you are acting like the baiters are killing YOUR deer and that a bait pile was some kind of magic allure that practically kills the deer for you. Now that being said I am going to open up a whole new can of worms. If you want to talk ethical hunting why dont we get rid of all these F-----g enclosures. It seems that most of the problems that you here about(Not just CWD either, wild hogs,possibly TB etc) either started in or escaped form some type of enclosure. I personally can not stand hearing about or watching a canned hunt on TV it is not ethical and does nothing but promote disaease. Wild animals are not supposed to live in confined areas and when they do diseases happen. This is a bigger problem then baiting and sure the heck is a lot less ethical.



Finally a post that I agree with 100%!!


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sasquatch1 said:


> Find an Oak tree in your neighborhood or local park, pick up the acorns and toss them out under your treestand. Don't make a pile, but spread them out and use vanilla extract scent to bring them into the acorns. It's worked for me in the past. Who says your baiting, your just moving natures nuts to a different location.:lol: But either way this whole thing no baiting is just another kick in the groin to michigans hunters. When are we going to hire more DNR in this state to stop things like poaching. Just seems at times that they will find any reason at all to stop baiting. There was rumors back in the day (80's) about all this stuff that goes on now.


Who says you're baiting? That's easy. The DNR will say you are baiting if and when they catch you. As for the poaching thing, there will always be a poaching problem in this state and others. Right now the biggest problem, whether you or anyone else wants to face up to it, is this thing called CWD. Poaching will never threaten to wipe out a deer herd, but CWD will. And also right now, the biggest obstacle that the state and its many deer hunters have to get over is attitudes such as this which will make this an even tougher job than it already is.


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

mmac1318 said:


> I just got done reading all these posts and the non stop chatter about baiting being ethical or not makes me laugh. I rarely ever bait and have never shot a deer over a bait pile. I really could care less if other hunters are using bait or not some of you are acting like the baiters are killing YOUR deer and that a bait pile was some kind of magic allure that practically kills the deer for you. Now that being said I am going to open up a whole new can of worms. If you want to talk ethical hunting why dont we get rid of all these F-----g enclosures. It seems that most of the problems that you here about(Not just CWD either, wild hogs,possibly TB etc) either started in or escaped form some type of enclosure. I personally can not stand hearing about or watching a canned hunt on TV it is not ethical and does nothing but promote disaease. Wild animals are not supposed to live in confined areas and when they do diseases happen. This is a bigger problem then baiting and sure the heck is a lot less ethical.


Get rid of the enclosures? Where in hell are we gonna hunt?!?!?! 

_Rob Trott and Jimmy Houston_


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

ajax said:


> Get rid of the enclosures? Where in hell are we gonna hunt?!?!?!
> 
> _Rob Trott and Jimmy Houston_


Very funny unfortunately its more than just those 2.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

pikemaster789 said:


> mrbreeze I'm pretty sure you are right. I think archery tree stands have been legal always. Its just recently that you can hunt using a gun in a tree stand


Nope, tree stands were illegal for bow when I started bowhunting in the early 70's. At that time the limit was one deer per year. Buck or doe, bow or gun when you killed one deer you were done. It was around 1980 or so they were legalized. It was also around then that bag limits became more liberal and that was when baiting began to show up as a common practice. At the time I thought the first bait piles I came across were illegal but as Boher pointed out they weren't. That was the time the DNR and NRC should have stepped up and nipped it in the bud. They didn't and an entiregeneration of deer hunters was created who knew nothing more than to throw a couple bags of carrots and put up a stand. The potential silver lining will be if the DNR sticks by it's guns and ends the practice for good.

And it time to get rid of the enclosures as well. We've sold our deer hunting soul with the commercialization of our sport and the devil is knocking on our door for payment.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

We were laughing today at coffee break how the laws have never stopped the White Lake area Tag Team violators from trespassing and baiting before and certainly won't stop them from illegal baiting in the future.


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

I spoke with the DNR this morning and baiting is banned, this is not a media thing.

Feeders, piles, attractants, and blocks are all considered baiting by the DNR. They told me that the only thing that will remain legal is food scents and aerosol scents sprays that smell like apples or whatever.

First offense will be $100, 2nd will be $250, and they are going to step up the crackdown beyond what they did when bait was limited.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

J Eberhart said:


> I spoke with the DNR this morning and baiting is banned, this is not a media thing.
> 
> Feeders, piles, attractants, and blocks are all considered baiting by the DNR. They told me that the only thing that will remain legal is food scents and aerosol scents sprays that smell like apples or whatever.
> 
> First offense will be $100, 2nd will be $250, and they are going to step up the crackdown beyond what they did when bait was limited.


 
Define "food scents".....would molasses be legal???


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Skibum

Amen brother.


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Molasses will be considered bait.

Anything food based that deer can pass on their saliva to another deer. Food scents are not eaten and are simply attractants.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I checked the dnr website and can only find info on the cwd but no talk of baiting ban. nevermind I just clicked the wrong one and it was the link under the press release.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Good thing I have planted all of those, Apple, pear and crab apple trees on my property. And can keep up a stand of corn. And my property ajoins a hay field, beans and corn fields. I set up my stands in natural funnels anyway.

My loss is the spin feeder in the back yard. We will miss watching the wildlife from the house, but that is about it. I dont hunt from my deck anyway. Looks like I am a few years ahead of a few folks.


----------



## bowtech12 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow u must not have any kids into hunting. how the hell you going to keep an 11year old interested in hunting if they go out and only see a couple of deer on a weekend. at least if you have a little bait out it will bring the deer in close enough to keep the kids interested. i have baited for years and every year i have no problem bagging a wall mounter. i the bait is great during the rut keeps does in the area and we all no what that means


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

"wow u must not have any kids into hunting. how the hell you going to keep an 11year old interested in hunting if they go out and only see a couple of deer on a weekend. at least if you have a little bait out it will bring the deer in close enough to keep the kids interested. i have baited for years and every year i have no problem bagging a wall mounter. i the bait is great during the rut keeps does in the area and we all no what that means"


That's pathetic...what's happened to our kids...could it have something to do with who's teaching them...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My sentiments exactly Linda. 


" _wow u must not have any kids into hunting. how the hell you going to keep an 11year old interested in hunting if they go out and only see a couple of deer on a weekend_. "

The same way I did and the hundreds of thousands of other guys did.
Teach them, show them. YOU make it interesting. There's a helluva lot more to hunting than killing something.

Boy, this generation of bait hunters have sure lost all perspective of what hunting is all about. 

Looks like they are about to learn.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

vandermi said:


> Good thing I have planted all of those, Apple, pear and crab apple trees on my property. And can keep up a stand of corn. And my property ajoins a hay field, beans and corn fields. I set up my stands in natural funnels anyway.
> 
> My loss is the spin feeder in the back yard. We will miss watching the wildlife from the house, but that is about it. I dont hunt from my deck anyway. Looks like I am a few years ahead of a few folks.


Just fill the feeder with sunflower seeds and it now turns into a bird feeder..:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You'll be feeding all those turkeys for us!! Right now, sunflower seed is running anywhere from $22-27 per 50 pounds up here-no restrictions on where it can come from tho, so bring it up from down south if it's cheaper!!

Um, deer might nibble, but they don't actually FEED on sunflower.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

What about bear baiting?No word on that yet.Deer visit these bait stations also.I myself think if its no baiting,it should be no baiting period.I live and in Crawford county which has been no baiting for awhile now,but I also drive to Kalkaska county where baiting was allowed and enjoy both ways of hunting.So which ever way they decide dont make a difference to me.Just seems to me that there is too many laws and restrictions on hunting anymore,why cant they just make it simple.This is the way it is and thats it and leave it alone.As it is right now you almost have to be a lawyer to figure it all out to make sure you are following the law


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> You'll be feeding all those turkeys for us!! Right now, sunflower seed is running anywhere from $22-27 per 50 pounds up here-no restrictions on where it can come from tho, so bring it up from down south if it's cheaper!!
> 
> Um, deer might nibble, but they don't actually FEED on sunflower.


 
Now thats something new to think about, I have several birdfeeders that I keep going, sunflower, thistle, wildbird mix, cracked corn, etc. I have deer and turkeys feeding all the time. Will that be considered a "bait"??? Mike


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

moonphase said:


> What about bear baiting?No word on that yet.Deer visit these bait stations also.I myself think if its no baiting,it should be no baiting period.I live and in Crawford county which has been no baiting for awhile now,but I also drive to Kalkaska county where baiting was allowed and enjoy both ways of hunting.So which ever way they decide dont make a difference to me.Just seems to me that there is too many laws and restrictions on hunting anymore,why cant they just make it simple.This is the way it is and thats it and leave it alone.As it is right now you almost have to be a lawyer to figure it all out to make sure you are following the law


 "Moon" who are you kidding??? we both know there are no deer in Crawford County. :lol::lol::lol: How are ya? It`s been awhile. Mike


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

This is not a forum to debate this issue or give your opinion. Do so in the Sound Off Forum. The question has been answered and explained in the Law Forum.


----------

